# Parásitos en la salida de audio



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola. No sé si alguien me puede ayudar. Tengo un pequeño problema con un vídeo-DVD. Lo que le ocurre es que cuando le conecto la salida al equipo de música y enciendo éste último, me mete un un ruido de fondo, así como un zumbido, como si saturase, con una serie de parásitos, lo tenga puesto en aux o en otro. He estado probando y cuando desconecto el cable de entrada de antena, desaparecen. También me ocurre igual cuando lo tengo conectado al TV por el euroconector y éste a la antena (el vídeo no). Creo que es por la masa. Mi duda es que si hay alguna forma de filtrar esos parásitos (preferentemente en la antena) o alguna forma de evitarlos.

Gracias por adelantado
Josefe17


----------



## exetv (Ene 14, 2010)

hola amigo, proba con ponerle un cable a tierra o tierra electrica, saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2010)

A qué te refireres, a que conecte la pantalla de la antena a la toma de tierra del edificio


----------



## tiago (Ene 14, 2010)

Me imagino que conectando a tierra la carcasa de dvd,deberá de desaparecer el zumbido, sirvete de cualquier tornillo del aparato para conectar un cable y derivarlo a masa.
Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 14, 2010)

Verifica si esta conectando vien las entradas al equipo de sonido ( axuliar ) sucede que si en la entrada de audio le inyectas una de video te va aformar un zumbido 
revisa los cables que no esten rotos sucede mucho, si no  conectado pon  un polo a tierra 
saludos


----------



## exetv (Ene 14, 2010)

si amigo lo ideal es una jabalina pero una canilla de agua (metalica) tambien sirve, a veces el ruido es por falta de tierra, saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2010)

Nada, ahí siguen. El cable está bién. En cuanto desconecto la antena del vídeo-DVD y el euroconector que viene de la tele (sólo cuando la antena de ésta no pasa por el vídeo), es decir, aislo los equipos conectados de la antena comunitaria, se paran. ¿Puedo poner un filtro por algún lado? ¿No será culpa de la antena? De todas formas, gracias por todo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2010)

Pero,aparte de meterte ruido, lo que tiene que sonar por los altavoces suena?
O solo tienes ruido y nada de audio.
Saludos.
PD; Que clase e ruido es? ...de falta de tierra? de alterna? o chisporroteo ...

Y al margen de el sonido, el reproductor funciona bien en todas sus funciones,sobre todo en el tuner?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2010)

Sí, por supuesto, todo va normalmente, excepto por lo ruidos, que suenan sea cual sea la función seleccionada en el equipo (tape, tuner, phono o CD, que es la línea de entrada) El equio es un Sanyo Stereo Sound System DCX 49 sin CD integrado, que en los 15 años que le he usado, no me ha dado ningún problema (tendrá casi 20, pero antes, yo no existía)


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2010)

Vamos a ver; me refiero al aparato del que extraes el sonido.
Cuando lo escuchas por la tv (ya que es un reproductor de dvd segun entiendo) no ofrece problema, pero cuando usas las salidas de audio que incorpora, te inyecta sonidos residuales al aplificador ... ¿Es así?
En todo caso. El sonido parasito, a cual se parece de los antes mencionados..?
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2010)

Realmente es un vídeo-DVD al cual en cuanto le doy acceso la masa del cable coaxial de antena RF comunitario (ya sea por la propia toma RF, o por el euroconector que viene del TV conectado a antena, esté directamente o a través del vídeo; creo que por la masa de sonido), se producen parásitos en las salidas analógicas de audio (en la masa), tanto RCA, como scart, que sólo son apreciados por la cadena de música. También ocurre al conectarla a la salida de audio del TV o al conectar la masa de la toma de antena FM a la masa del cable RF. La cadena no me había dado antes problemas. En la TV va normalmente.

Josefe17


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2010)

Vaya cosa, prueba a unir el chasis del amplificador con el chasis del reproductor, a ver si el cable de audio tiene algun defecto, o la masa del conector de audio del reproductor está suelta por un casual.
Tambien convendria que abrieses el reproductor y ver si el blindaje del circuito de entrada de antena está soldado a masa correctamente,a veces los conectores de antena de los aparatos tienden a romperse por dentro debido a la fuerza que el cable de antena ejerce sobre ellos, mueve el conector a ver si notas que está algo suelto o por el contrario, está firmemente sujeto.
Echa una ojeada por dentro a ver si las masas tienen continuidad (antena ,salida de audio, masa del scart,etc...)
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2010)

He desconectado el cable audio y de antena del VHS y con un caimán he conectado la pantalla del cable RF que viene desde la pared hasta el vídeo con las pantallas de los RCA que van a la cadena y sigue metiendo ruido, aunque no pase por el vídeo. También he conectado la toma FM de la radio (en la misma consola) a la toma de la pared y los hace sin tener conectados los RCA. Puede ser la antena comunitaria.

Josefe17

Es curiosa la cosa. He intentado cambiar el VHS de toma de antena, me lo he llevado a otra habitación trayendo el audio con unos cables RCA hasta la cadena. Sigue igual, pero cuando lo probaba se me ha desconectado uno de los empalmes RCA. Al ir a conectarlo, he tocado sin querer con el vivo que venía del vídeo la pantalla que iba a la cadena y lo curioso es que sonaba, aun estando la cadena en posición tape.

Sigue el asunto. Viendo lo visto, lo verifico y me doy cuenta que conectando sólo el vivo suena igual que si conecto la pantalla también y sin parásitos. Qué puede ser. Esto es sólo viable cuando la antena está conectada.

Ya lo tengo. Mi padre tiene puestos altavoces por toda la casa cuyos cables discurren por las mismas rozas que los de la antena. Al desconectar la salida de altavoces de la cadena, me puse unos auriculares y con el DVD reproduciendo y conectado a antena no sonaban. En cuanto conecté la masa al distribuidor, se fue todo al garete, volvieron los parásitos. cómo lo puedo sanear.

Descuajaringué el distibuidor de salida de los altavoces y creo que por eso entran. He decidido devolverlo a su estano inicial, pero para eso necesito el esquema. Es  un distribuidor de 4 vías stero marca master.

Atentamente, Josefe 17

Realmente, tengo conectado en otra de las habitaciones, a la salida para el altavoz, otro ampli, el cual es el que me la liaba. Le he desconectado y he enchufado en el VHS la antena y el sonido, y sin problemas, por lo que deseo reparar el distribuidor y necesito el esquema. Es algo tal que así:http://www.sonicolor.es/productos/s...audio+video/caja-distribucion-4-altavoces.gif

Muchisísimas gracias por todo
Josefe17

Al final, con más maña que fuerza, lo he conseguido reparar y volverlo a componer, pero al ponerlo, el problema seguía: Pensando y probando todo, me di cuenta que tenía la salida de altavoces del ampli (una de la vías que salen del mixer) a la entrada de otro ampli en la otra habitación. Lo desconecto y adiós parásitos.


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2010)

Joer, josefe, menudo "jari" tienes liado en casa, ja, ja... El caso es no darse por vencido,al final a base de tesón lo has conseguido ...Felicidades.

   

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2010)

Si, pero ahora echo en falta la línea de unión entre los 2 equipos, no sé cómo reconectarla. Digo conectar la salida de altavoces de la cadena, a través de la línea de altavoz que pasa por los interruptores, con el otro ampli como estaba sin parásitos, ya lo probaré mañana, si me dejan mis padres y/o acabo los trabajos del instituto.

josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2010)

He vuelto a conectar el amplificador, tal y como estaba antes de desconectarlo ayer pero siguen los parásitos como ayer, pero de menor intensidad, y probando descubro que vienen de la fuente de un portatil, cuya salida de audio está conectada a un mezclador, y este al ampli de mi cuarto (que no va con el Vídeo-DVD), pero en este también va en otra vía la línea de altavoz que viene desde el salón que le da señal y que pasa por la caja de interruptores. Al parecer dicha fuente es la que me metía ayer los parásitos cuando ya había restablecido la configuración de los interruptores, y eso es ya ineviteble, pero son prácticamente inmolestos.

Josefe17


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2010)

Como ultimo recurso puedes intentar desparasitar los cables, dandoles dos o tres vueltas alrededor de un toroide de ferrita,prueba tambien con microfiltros de esos que se utilizan para el adsl,son soluciones un poco toscas,pero a veces los resultados son muy buenos.
Por probar ...
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2010)

Oye, lo de los filtros del ADSL como lo hago, ya que para el ordenador me interesa mucho.

josefe17


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2010)

Son filtros de ferrita, consiguelos en el rastro o en cualquier punto de reciclaje de este tipo de cosas.Para el audio quiza te sirvan,para la corriente no lo creo pues usan cables muy finos.
Pero prueba con toroides de ferrita,que dan buen resultado tambien.
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 18, 2010)

Si por tener que no sea (tengo 2 de cuando el ADSL), pero digo que como se hacen las conexiones (ojo es para una línea stereo)

Josfe17


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2010)

Bueno, los filtros esos son dos cables de entrada y dos de salida,que son los mismos, pero pasados por un filtro de ferrita, conectalos en serie con los dos cables de audio, pero cuidado que puedes generar ruido por falta de pantalla.
coloca el filtro lo mas proximo a la entrada de los cables de audio al amplificador.Ya te digo, lo conectas en serie, la forma y cuidado con que lo hagas depende de tí.
Un filtro para cada canal.
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 18, 2010)

Gracias por ello. Primero indicar que estos los quiero colocar no es el ampli de todo el problema, sino para el portátil, cuya fuente me cría parásitos también. Entonces mi idea es intercalarlos entre el mismo (toma jack) y una pequeña mesa (en RCA), concretamente antes de la mesa. Para ello, tendré que transformar ese macho RJ-11 en RCA hembra (a ver si me dejan, porque el ADSL lo pusimeo a finales de diciembre y si mi padre decide cambiarse de compañía, a lo mejor hay que devolverlos). Para la salida cogeré un macho RJ-11 y con cable le soldaré un macho RCA, pero uno por línea. Creo que es lo más lógico. Por cierto las conexiones válidas de esos conectores con las centrales ¿no?

Josefe 17


----------

